# Room rentals for tourist



## billygoat993 (Jan 18, 2014)

If you have a big house would you rent rooms to expats or people who comes as tourist in the Philippines? I can see room rentals in the Philippines and it makes me think about how one can live with other people in their house. Until recently one offered us if they can rent a room or two in our house. We are a small family and our house is about 7,300sqft so we can accommodate them but I am wondering if anyone had done it? Is it safe? Problems we possibly might encounter? We live in a gated community with pool and safety is not a major issue. But safety from the people we would allow is what I am thinking. Hope you can give some inputs ty.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

billygoat993 said:


> If you have a big house would you rebt rooms to expats or people who comes as tourist in the Philippines? I can see room rentals in the Philippines and it makes me think about how one can live with other people in their house. Until recently one offered us if they can rent a room or two in our house. We are a small family and our house is about 7,300sqft so we can accomoodate them but I am wondering if anyone had sone it? Is it safe? Problems we possibly might encounter? We live in a gated community with pool and safety is not a major issue. But safety from the people we would allow is what I am thinking. Hope you can give some inputs ty.


Letting rooms is very common in the Philippines as is falls into their extended family way of living, loads of people even whole families living under the same roof. I'm not sure your average westerner would endure this for long. It's very common for students to rent rooms close to school when it's a distance from the family home.


----------



## billygoat993 (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks Gary. Our offer came from Expats whoe were looking for place in the area and companies who have executives to come over for a few days. Its true its very common for workers and students to rent a room or bedspace. Its not possible for our house and place since we live in an exvlusive village. What we have in mind is just convert the house into a small lodge with a maid on their beck and call. We have another place that we can stay. What we are scared of is the house might end up in disarray.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

billygoat993 said:


> Thanks Gary. Our offer came from Expats whoe were looking for place in the area and companies who have executives to come over for a few days. Its true its very common for workers and students to rent a room or bedspace. Its not possible for our house and place since we live in an exvlusive village. What we have in mind is just convert the house into a small lodge with a maid on their beck and call. We have another place that we can stay. *What we are scared of is the house might end up in disarray.*


If you were letting Filipino families that could easily be the case. Saying that l can happen letting your house here in the UK.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

billygoat993 said:


> Thanks Gary. Our offer came from Expats whoe were looking for place in the area and companies who have executives to come over for a few days. Its true its very common for workers and students to rent a room or bedspace. Its not possible for our house and place since we live in an exvlusive village. What we have in mind is just convert the house into a small lodge with a maid on their beck and call. We have another place that we can stay. What we are scared of is the house might end up in disarray.


To help insure the home stays in good condition you might consider hiring a maid or two and turn it into a bed and breakfast type thing. You'd have to oversee the operation but in that area should be a money maker.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

billygoat993 said:


> Thanks Gary. Our offer came from Expats whoe were looking for place in the area and companies who have executives to come over for a few days. Its true its very common for workers and students to rent a room or bedspace. Its not possible for our house and place since we live in an exvlusive village. What we have in mind is just convert the house into a small lodge with a maid on their beck and call. We have another place that we can stay. What we are scared of is the house might end up in disarray.


I would lean towards the executives only. Then you could have some bit of confidence they're vetted since their company trusts them to travel and represent them. Also if a company account you can be more assured of getting paid and solving any problems you have with the tenants - I would think.


----------



## billygoat993 (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks for all the inputs. I like the idea to transform the house into a bed and breakfast type of thing and to just get the clients from Companies. We are near Tagaytay, golf clubs, Wake boarding park and just walking distance to mall. Another question I would like to raise is should I transform our library into a room too? Or just leave it as is? Each room has an ensuite an a study area or so that would not be an issue for them. This is our house its newlybuilt, will this kind of house attract tourist who are looking for place to stay instead of a hotel? Its has a big garden and a courtyard inside. We can also ask the driver to drive them if its needed. Thanks again.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*House Conversion*



billygoat993 said:


> Thanks for all the inputs. I like the idea to transform the house into a bed and breakfast type of thing and to just get the clients from Companies. We are near Tagaytay, golf clubs, Wake boarding park and just walking distance to mall. Another question I would like to raise is should I transform our library into a room too? Or just leave it as is? Each room has an ensuite an a study area or so that would not be an issue for them. This is our house its newlybuilt, will this kind of house attract tourist who are looking for place to stay instead of a hotel? Its has a big garden and a courtyard inside. We can also ask the driver to drive them if its needed. Thanks again.


I have an idea you'll get other replies here but my thinking is to leave the library as is until you see enough business over one or two years to see if it is needed. For now, the library might be put to good use as a commons area for TV, card games, or whatever.

Yea, that is a good (tourist) type area so it should do well as a B&B. My guess is that it will attract two types of guests. One would be the younger type like sightseers and back packers. The other type would be for people looking to move here to the Philippines and are looking for a low cost, short term place to stay while looking for housing.

With the right type of advertising and offering rainy season rates from June thru November it should do well..


----------

